# 89 240z??



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello all. I dont know alot of info on the 240z. So i was wondering if any of you could share some info. or know of any links i could check out. THANKS


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

slvrsentra said:


> *Hello all. I dont know alot of info on the 240z. So i was wondering if any of you could share some info. or know of any links i could check out. THANKS *


The 240Z existed from 1970-1973.

I believe you are thinking about the 240SX. There is a forum just for that car from the home page of this site.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Sorry about that tanks for the info


----------

